# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Παιχνίδι για Budgie

## Efthimis98

Ορίστε μία δημιουργία μου για να πάρετε ιδέες, και να το εκτελέσετε με μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία!  :Happy: 

*Υλικά που χρειάστηκαν :* 

ΣχοινίΚαλαμάκιαΚρίκος μεταλλικόςΧαρτί υγείας, " το καφέ ρολό "

*Φωτορεπορστάζ* :

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πολυ ωραιο παιχνιδακι Ευθυμη.. ειχα κανει κι εγω παρομοιο για τα lovebirds μου αλλα δεν τους αρεσε!

Το "καφε χαρτι" μην το χρησιμοποιεις διοτι εχουν κολλα!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστώ!  :Happy: 
Έχω δει πάντως ότι το χρησιμοποιούν πολλά άτομα ... γ' αυτό το χρησιμοποίησα!  :winky:

----------


## moustakias

Αν είναι απο ρολο χαρτιού υγείας έχει κόλλα ναι και πρέπει και να έχει απολυμανθεί

----------


## Efthimis98

Ένα ωραίο παιχνίδι που έφτιαξα!!!

Σπάγκος
Καλαμάκια
Ξυλάκια

----------


## faidra

> Ορίστε μία δημιουργία μου για να πάρετε ιδέες, και να το εκτελέσετε με μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία! 
> 
> *Υλικά που χρειάστηκαν :* 
> 
> ΣχοινίΚαλαμάκιαΚρίκος μεταλλικόςΧαρτί υγείας, " το καφέ ρολό " 
> 
> *Φωτορεπορστάζ* :


Μπορείς αντι για το χαρτι υγειας να βάλεις ξυλινα μανταλάκια σπασμενα στη μεση ωστε το σιδαρακι να βγει και να μην έχεις προβλημα  :winky:

----------


## litsa kara

μανταλακιαααααα τελεια ιδεααααα!!!!

----------

